

Canonical Contributes Only 1% To GNOME; Red Hat Contributes 16% - ricky_lais
http://digitizor.com/2010/07/30/canonical-contributes-only-1-to-gnome-while-red-hat-contributes-16/

======
jdavid
to be fair, Canonical is contributing a lot of the right things making
opensource code usable by the masses.

there is always the quote about an engineer removing 2000 lines of code. it's
not about code contribution or dollars its about the right changes, and
Canonical is clearly doing a great job with ubuntu.

hence the reason that cloud computing is moving in that direction with
eucalyptus, and appscale.

Keep up the good work.

